# True Spot Scope with Double Vision Retainer Rings



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

True Spot Scope with Double Vision Retainer Rings Any one useing this new scope lens for nfaa field shooting


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

My wife is, and she loves it! I like it, and am considering one for myself! I love how you can change the colors, based on the target, that you will be shooting!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What is even better...is that you are NOT stuck with a "grind size", but rather can get the negative powered lens with the hole in it exactly the size you want it to be. No more being stuck with 3/8" grind because a 1/4" is too small, or whatever. You can get those holes drilled any size you want.
For example, FOR ME...the 3/8" is too big, but the 1/4" is way too small with my 6X and negative 6X double ring setup. So, I've found that 5/16" hole size is nearly perfect FOR ME.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Another neat thing about this setup, is that you can replace the 2nd negatively powered lens with a hole in it at any time without affecting your sight-in. Not my observation, but that of one of the best pro women in the country that I was discussing this with the other day.

I like a 6x 3/8 grind but put an orange ring in it to make it a 1/4". Perfect for me for field/hunter. Eric can put a perminate ring of about any color or size on your 2nd negatively powered lens with the hole in it. I like the perminate part, I've wiped more than one ring off my lens cleaning it 

The othe day I shot a 900 round and I could tell I was in the center 11" gold 10/9 ring, but couldn't tell WHERE in that ring I was. Pretty frustrating until the guys I was shooting with shot the center out, then I could aim at that and did quite well. THe last time I shot a 900 I was using a 4x-3/8 grind without any issues. In my experience I cannot change out the lens's in my true spot scope without affecting my sighting to some extent.

After that 900 round, and the recommendations from professional archer,IBow2, I tried to call Eric at True-Spot to order one of these setups last Monday only to find that he is in Yankton. Go figure, I should have known that. I'll have one on order next Monday AM for sure.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

redman said:


> True Spot Scope with Double Vision Retainer Rings Any one useing this new scope lens for nfaa field shooting


Yes, and I love the thing! I'm using a -6X with a 5/16" hole and it's working out really well. I also have a -0X that I use for 3D.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Another added plus to the double ring system is that the new scope body and lenses have an indexing indent in the body that corresponds to an indent in the lens. This allows perfect re-alignment should you decide to change over from say a 4X lens to a 6X lens or back. PERFECT indexing of those lenses is essential, since no lens is "perfect" with regard to grinding of the optics. By having the lens in the same position every time you remove and replace it for more "power" or for cleaning, it allows you to not have to mess around with resetting your windage or elevation to compensate.

I haven't tried this trick yet, but I'm thinking of using my -6X colored lense in unison with my 4X main lens and see what stuff looks like thru it, ha. I'll let you know how this experiment turns out, but I'm thinking my perceived magnification of only the 4X portion will increase without having any distortion of the surrounding aiming area within the main lens.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Feathervision has a lens with minus powder on outside with a hole drilled in center works great for indoors shooting 300 round
shoot some of my best rounds with this lens .


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I used one this summer for field archery. I seemed to shoot it better on the hunter side but am picking up my game in field. 
I shot 3 off on a half and ended up with a 550 for a full game. I use a 1/4 inch hole with a little addition that helps make the hole a bit smaller. I shot a 547 at nationals on the hunter round with it. I don't like if for the animals the aiming dots are too small and I move to much. you can use a permadot lense for that and it drops right in with no problems. AWESOME PRODUCT !


----------

